# Dusty almost got killed by a big dog.



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't type many details right now but the dog bit him but luckliy dusty bite him back and got away.

I am on my way out to the vet and work but I will get on asap to give you more details.

Please pray for him!!!

I feel like the worst mommy in the world I am in tears. 

~Daisy and Dusty

***UPDATE 1*** 

OKay....Just got back...dusty is doing okay, other than he is very sad and just seems so shooken up.

He went tp the vet but the situation was just so shady that he went home....since we moved here we don't know any good vets yet. 
The only thing he got done was a checkup and from what the "vet" said nothing is broken or anything he just has some cuts from the K9 from the other dog. We are of course getting a second opinion tomorrow.

He has been cleaned and has been taking pain medication because it appears the swelling and brusing really hurts. Poor baby!!!

I will expain later the situation just know that Dusty is fine and that he would like to thank everyone for praying for him and being so supportive!

I will update you again soon I am off to take a care for him!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG i hope Dusty is O K


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Poor Dusty. I hope he is going to be okay. He is in my thoughts and prayers. Let us know as soon as you know something.

Love
Sue, Bentley and Brie


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

oh no! I am thinking of you and dusty hoping everything will be ok!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Poor Dusty, :bysmilie: I hope he'll be ok rayer:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am sorry to hear this. Please take care of him for all of us. I will keep Dusty and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Dusty. I am praying for his quick recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No!!! Praying that Dusty is gong to be OK!!! Please update asap!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

:shocked: I my goodness, I hope Dusty will be ok! I will be checking back for updates!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

rayer: Praying Dusty is ok... keep us posted please


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh no!!! :shocked: :shocked: 

please make dusty be ok!!!

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Prayers being offered up for Dusty. I'm so sorry. I hope he is ok.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Prayers on the way for Dusty's full recovery.


When you have the chance, I'd like to know what happened.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am praying for Dusty! Please let us know how he is doing as soon as you can... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'll be praying for Dusty rayer:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sending prayers for Dusty! rayer: rayer: rayer: This is just awful! Please update us as soon as you can!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

oh no i hope he is ok...you will be in our thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: 

I hope he is okay!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh no! That poor sweet boy! I pray he will be okay - and will recover quickly. Will be praying for you both.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Praying for Dusty rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh NO....Prayers are in order for Dusty...Please update us. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Dusty is in my thoughts. I hope he's OK.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!! I hope Dusty is okay! Hugs and prayers for you and our Dusty-boy!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG I hope he's OK! That is one of my worse fears. I'll be checking for updates.
Thoughts and prayers coming your way.

Jane & The Girls


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh gosh!! I am so sorry to hear this. I hope that Dusty will be OK.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for you and Dusty, I hope he will be OK.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Poor little guy I hope that he is ok :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Any news Daisy?? :bysmilie: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope he is ok! I was so scared to read this! Please update ASAP! :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Daisy - your scaring the crap out of me :smcry: .. I hope he is ok ..he will be ok - Dusty is a rebel.

Hope we hear good news real soon ... rayer: 

xoxox Lina :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG! I'll be checking back frequently until I hear that Dusty is A-OK!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Have to go out for a bit.. praying when I return there will be good news that Dusty is OK!!!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Poor little Dusty! We will pray that he will be ok. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a newbie here, but I do want to send you my thoughts and prayers. I can only imagine your heartache right now. rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg I am so very sorry to hear this, both you and Dusty are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: rayer: rayer: 
Please keep us posted on how he is doing, I will pray for his full and speedy recovery rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Saying prayers for Dusty......please keep us updated as soon as possible. I hope you will be alright too!!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

OMG!! Poor Dusty!! I hope he's going to be ok.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little Dusty.  I hope & pray that he will be ok. :grouphug:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that Dusty is hurt. Nothing but scary news in here lately :smcry:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:grouphug: Praying that Dusty is going to be ok!!!! rayer:


----------



## VaVaVoomViolet (Jan 28, 2008)

rayer: Immediately praying for Dusty! rayer:

When you can, please let us know how your dear baby is.

:grouphug:
Kim & Violet


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh no! please let dusty be ok! you'll be in our thoughts!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Praying that Dusty will be okay! rayer: rayer:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry to read this. I hope Dusty will be ok.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh no!!

:shocked: 

I hope he is okay rayer: Please come back with an update soon


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Dear Lord, please bless and protect this little innocent one and provide healing wherever needed!! Be well little Dusty!!

My precious little Peppi was attacked by a dog many years ago. I know the horror and the helplessness and the wondering if you could have done something...I can tell you, you'll never be quite the same again. God bless you and provide healing for you as well. I hope and pray little Dusty will be okay!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm worried about Dusty and just checking for an update. I hope we hear something soon!


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Adding my prayers rayer: . Hope he is ok. Please update when you can. :grouphug: 

Diane and Pompom


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I hope Dusty is doing better...best wishes for a speedy and healthy recovery. Please update us on little Dusty when you can. :wub:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

sending prayers your way!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor Dusty and poor you. Sending you both prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Just checking in for an update on Dusty! I hope everything is okay!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:shocked: :smcry: I'm so sorry he got hurt, I pray that he will be ok rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh Lord....you know I'm praying....and we all know maltese mommies prayers do work... rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

praying for Dusty to be ok. rayer:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Just read this thread and am sending prayers your way for Dusty and for you too.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I just came onto SM and saw this thread. Sending lots or warm thoughts and prayers your way for you and Dusty.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: rayer: Praying for Dusty rayer: rayer:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:shocked: Oh no!!! I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh dear...I'm really hoping to see a positive update soon! Ugh - I just cannot imagine how traumatic this would be for a little fluff, as well as for a mom. 
More prayers and positive thoughts on their way to Dusty and to you! rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking to see if there is an update. Still praying. Be well little guy.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG! I pray that Dusty will be ok.My heart just drops when I read bad news about our babies. :grouphug: :grouphug: Jill


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I talked to Daisy this morning... Dusty hadn't been to the vet yet but she said he seemed ok, was walking on his leg despite the bite, but the wound was deep and she was worried.

Daisy will post the details and if I talk to her I'll try to let you all know what the Vet says. 

I'm proud of Dusty though... he's a scrapper. Way to defend yourself little buddy!!!!

Leslie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was hoping there'd be an update by now....I sure hope he's OK.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how horrible! I'm so sorry!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope all is well... rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

glad to hear some sort of update. hope he heals quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Daisy , I hope Dusty is okay now - I am truly sorry he was bitten :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Just checking in for an update on Dusty! I hope everything is okay!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update.... :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking in.........I sure hope Dusty is ok.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I hope dusty is fine :shocked: :bysmilie: 

please let us know as soon as you can, will you?

I am praying hard for your little sweetheart
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: *


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Also looking for an update.

Thoughts and prayers are certainly with you and little Dusty.

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Poor baby. I hope all is well.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

> I talked to Daisy this morning... Dusty hadn't been to the vet yet but she said he seemed ok, was walking on his leg despite the bite, but the wound was deep and she was worried.
> 
> Daisy will post the details and if I talk to her I'll try to let you all know what the Vet says.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. We're all praying Dusty will be fully recovered soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So, it sounds like he got bit, but he's probably gonna be ok - that's good. I hope he gets to the vet soon - just to check things out.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg! Poor Dusty. I hope Dusty is okay now.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*After almost being attacked my that doberman approx. 2 weeks ago I can just imagine how scared they must have been....Yes, I agree with Pat, I would go to the vet just in case something internal, wasn't right. But that is me, I panic at everything.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Just read this thread and am anxious to see what the vet says about Dusty. I really get mad about big dogs running loose!

Cyndi


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm getting worried--we haven't heard anything in a while....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking back for an update... hope it comes in soon and the report is that Dusty is doing fine!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dang....this is too long to wait for an update. I always worry so when we have to wait so long for an update.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope that Dusty is OK and his wounds will heal swiftly. God bless him. We all sure would like an update when possible.

Melanie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Praying for Dusty and for you. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Dusty. I hope the meds help his pain...poor baby!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t: Dusty, omg I hope he is ok. I'll be watching for the post


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Just checking for an update. 
I wish we'd hear something. I sure hope everything's OK.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

****update on my first post!

Read Post 1!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with you, I would go for a second opinion. I hope Dusty have a restful night. :grouphug:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Thankfully he had it cleaned.

Hope he does well and you find a good vet for a second opinion.

He should probably be on antibiotics to fight infection.

Hugs to you and Dusty.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My thought too that I hope antibiotic was in the treatment protocol.. A puncture wound can be pretty nasty. 
I'd seek another vet as well.

Did I miss a post about how all this came about? Was the other dog checked that all shots were up to date?


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

OMG how scary. I'm glad that Dusty seems to be OK though. I just hope that he is not in too much pain. Give him an extra hug from me :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As a couple of others have said, he definitely needs to be on an antibiotic. Puncture wounds get infected easily.

[attachment=34209:getwell.gif]


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG I hope Dusty is ok! Poor baby!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh thank goodness! Glad to hear he's not seriously injured!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear there's nothing serious wrong. 
I would still take him to another vet if you weren't happy with that one.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Glad that Dusty is alright.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that Dusty seems to be okay; but I'm also glad you're getting a second opinion. You are so lucky!! Blessings to you all!!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I am so happy to hear Dusty is on the road to recovery!! I hope he gets better very soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

oh, what a scare. Glad he is doing okay. Do see another veterinarian. 

Tina


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

So glad to hear that Dusty isn't hurt too badly. Glad you're getting a second opinion, poor little guy (and you).


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

:grouphug: for Dusty


----------

